# Morons Unite For The Freedom To Infect Each Other



## dtb (May 24, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2021)

A bunch of anti-lockdown and anti-vaxxer fucking loons, fuck that.

And, fuck promoting that shit on here.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2021)

dtb said:


> View attachment 269978


What the fuck is this fucking shit. What's the matter with you?


----------



## editor (May 24, 2021)

Thread title edited. dtb what the fuck has pulled you into the world of stupidity? Talk to us!


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2021)

editor said:


> What the fuck is this fucking shit. What's the matter with you?



I am loving the edit to the thread title.


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2021)

This is a particular lunacy that is getting near to its end date, half the population have now had one jab, a third has had both, the daily death rate has been down to single figures for a while now and an end to this (at least in the UK) is clearly fast approaching.
The vaccination program has been a massive and unqualified success. It's hard to imagine there are going to be a million people marching through London demanding an end to something that is almost over.


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> This is a particular lunacy that is getting near to its end date, half the population have now had one jab, a third has had both, the daily death rate has been down to single figures for a while now and an end to this (at least in the UK) is clearly fast approaching.
> The vaccination program has been a massive and unqualified success. It's hard to imagine there are going to be a million people marching through London demanding an end to something that is almost over.


It will soon be time for Starmer to call for 'something to be done' about this virus he's heard about.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> ...demanding an end to something that is almost over.



Not wishing to derail an undoubtedly excellent thread for conspiraloons who think vaccines are evil (or something) but I worry when people say the pandemic is over or almost over. It really isn't over yet.

Let's not get complacent, people.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Not wishing to derail an undoubtedly excellent thread for conspiraloons who think vaccines are evil (or something) but I worry when people say the pandemic is over or almost over. It really isn't over yet.
> 
> Let's not get complacent, people.



look at asia and africa there, let alone india and brazil


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2021)

It feels really weird to be looking at a graph to show the UK is doing well at something for a change


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2021)

Santino said:


> It will soon be time for Starmer to call for 'something to be done' about this virus he's heard about.



Ooh, steady now.


----------



## mauvais (May 24, 2021)

I think, if you were out to be King of the Dickheads, it's probably a relatively smart idea to try and organise a big old "stop the lockdown" protest right at the end of lockdown, because when lockdown does end it will look to your dickhead followers like you won, and maybe you can leverage that for something.


----------



## mauvais (May 24, 2021)

Beats having to get up at 4am to lead a "Make the Sun Bright Again" march as well.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2021)

I bet a load will mask up just in case it kicks off , it can be difficult for the police when a few hundred loons kick off.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I bet a load will mask up just in case it kicks off , it can be difficult for the police when a few hundred loons kick off.


yeh whatever you feel about the virus it is at least sensible to obscure your face if you're kicking off so the rozzers can't immediately take your picture and put your mug in the sunday press


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2021)

the police have no authority over them though


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> the police have no authority over them though


doesn't matter if they have right or not, they still have big truncheons and a rather good relationship with the press so perhaps saving those no authority arguments for court might be a better idea. of course if the courts don't have any authority either then just don't turn up


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2021)

dtb said:


> View attachment 269978


I can't promise you'll get a polite hearing dtb  but I would be (genuinely) interested in why you've become involved in this.  That's assuming you are not trolling or similar.


----------



## seeformiles (May 24, 2021)

Perhaps this is the day Bill Gates presses the button to mobilise his 5G Zombie Army? Having just had my second jab there’s no going back now and I eagerly await my new master’s commands 🧟‍♀️🧟 🧟‍♂️


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

dtb said:


> View attachment 269978


Protesting that night clubs are closed for a few more weeks then. 

Einsteins, the lot of 'em.


----------



## NoXion (May 24, 2021)

Thankfully this event will be taking place after I get to my sister's place. I'm travelling through London on Friday, and I wouldn't want my trip to be ruined (and to be potentially infected) by bumping into any those Cultists of Nurgle.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 24, 2021)

Dumb and worthless filth.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 24, 2021)

Santino said:


> It will soon be time for Starmer to call for 'something to be done' about this virus he's heard about.


Put a fence around it so the local working class kids can't kick their balls against its window


----------



## glitch hiker (May 24, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Thankfully this event will be taking place after I get to my sister's place. I'm travelling through London on Friday, and I wouldn't want my trip to be ruined (and to be potentially infected) by bumping into any those Cultists of Nurgle.


+1 for the Nurgle reference


----------



## glitch hiker (May 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 269989
> look at asia and africa there, let alone india and brazil


it's going to get to the point where most of the people on these marches are going to have to pretend they haven't been vaccinated. I don't imagine the majority holding out in their views in the long term. Until then, they continue being utter fucksicles


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> fucksicles


That's a word to add to the words people should be banned for using list


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2021)

My cat used to do this. At one point, we were plagued by intruder cats coming through the cat flap at night and eating his food. He'd come and cower next to our bed when this happened. I'd get up, open the door and chase the other cat out, then right on cue my cat would bound past me pretending he was chasing off the already-retreating intruder.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a word to add to the words people should be banned for using list


That's the sort of thing I'd expect to hear from a fucksicle


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> That's the sort of thing I'd expect to hear from a fucksicle


And that's the sort of predictable and dull rejoinder I'd expect from someone who deploys that nefandous word


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Not wishing to derail an undoubtedly excellent thread for conspiraloons who think vaccines are evil (or something) but I worry when people say the pandemic is over or almost over. It really isn't over yet.
> 
> Let's not get complacent, people.


Indeed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2021)

Well the OP logged on this afternoon, yet hasn't responded to this thread, perhaps dtb could enlighten us as to WTF they were doing, starting this thread?


----------



## Shechemite (May 24, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Dumb and worthless filth.



And deeply ineffective. We’re the one of the most vax happy country societies on earth (praise ha-Shem)


----------



## seeformiles (May 24, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My cat used to do this. At one point, we were plagued by intruder cats coming through the cat flap at night and eating his food. He'd come and cower next to our bed when this happened. I'd get up, open the door and chase the other cat out, then right on cue my cat would bound past me pretending he was chasing off the already-retreating intruder.



A familiar scenario - they’re brave with “the staff” backing them up 🙂


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2021)

My dog would have a go at any passing dog when I got her. She's calmed down now, but still occasionally does trot after dogs for a few yards who've gone past doing that proud jumping up and down as in "I could have you, I could, I could, you just watch yourself".


----------



## hitmouse (May 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh whatever you feel about the virus it is at least sensible to obscure your face if you're kicking off so the rozzers can't immediately take your picture and put your mug in the sunday press





Pickman's model said:


> sensible


I think I've identified your problem, as far as this particular crowd goes.


----------



## BillRiver (May 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> My dog would have a go at any passing dog when I got her. She's calmed down now, but still occasionally does trot after dogs for a few yards who've gone past doing that proud jumping up and down as in "I could have you, I could, I could, you just watch yourself".



My dog used to chase cats in the street when she was young, but whenever they stopped and turned back to face her, she stop too, and whimper.

ETA but I never told you that. Obvs. She was well hard really. Obvs.


----------



## Ax^ (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Waterwheel (May 24, 2021)

We need to organise a counter demonstration to stop these loonies!!!! Even if we must get a few dozen people we can block there route by sitting down in the road in front of them. And given that many of these anti vaxxers and covid deniers are far right extremists maybe Anti Fascist Action groups would be willing to help out!!! These dangerous idiots must be opposed!!! 😡


----------



## Ax^ (May 24, 2021)

withstanding that most of this lot will turn up get pissed and start fighting themselves

its like a rangers after match celebration


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> We need to organise a counter demonstration to stop these loonies!!!! Even if we must get a few dozen people we can block there route by sitting down in the road in front of them. And given that many of these anti vaxxers and covid deniers are far right extremists maybe Anti Fascist Action groups would be willing to help out!!! These dangerous idiots must be opposed!!! 😡


I stumbled into one of these protests last week. They're not far right extremists in the main. They're quite an eclectic mix of rather harmless-looking people. This won't be a large demo, and those that do attend don't need to be opposed. What for?


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

dtb said:


> View attachment 269978


What exactly is this 'freedom' they are uniting for? The freedom to go shopping? Shops reopened last month. Freedom to go to the pub and sit inside? You can now. The freedom to not wear a mask in an indoor public place? You ought to, but it's rarely policed, so go ahead, be a rebel, fill your boots. The freedom to go on holiday abroad? Should be fine in about a month's time. Everything these people have predicted - never-ending lockdowns, microchips in the vaccine, curbs on civil liberties for the unvaccinated - has been WRONG. This is the single most idiotic protest ever.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> What exactly is this 'freedom' they are uniting for? The freedom to go shopping? Shops reopened last month. Freedom to go to the pub and sit inside? You can now. The freedom to not wear a mask in an indoor public place? You ought to, but it's rarely policed, so go ahead, be a rebel, fill your boots. The freedom to go on holiday abroad? Should be fine in about a month's time. Everything these people have predicted - never-ending lockdowns, microchips in the vaccine, curbs on civil liberties for the unvaccinated - has been WRONG. This is the single most idiotic protest ever.


Basically, what you'd get if David Icke, Alan Partridge and the Chuckle Brothers organised a demo.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> This is a particular lunacy that is getting near to its end date, half the population have now had one jab, a third has had both, the daily death rate has been down to single figures for a while now and an end to this (at least in the UK) is clearly fast approaching.
> The vaccination program has been a massive and unqualified success. It's hard to imagine there are going to be a million people marching through London demanding an end to something that is almost over.


And yet Exclusive: Vaccination won’t mean an end to self-isolating


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

These covid 19 conspirac theorists are the most paranoid nutters on the planet right now! The believe that the covid 19 pandemic is part of a massive global conspiracy to enslave the entire human race! They also believe that there is a plan to reduce the world population by 90 per cent using the covid 19 vaccine organised by Bill Gates and others! These people are not harmless, they are extremely dangerous like a crackpot death cult. You should check out their videos to see just what incredible rubbish they believe in. They keep talking about Agenda 201 and the Great Reset! These real events have been taken out of context by them. They claim those eve ts are proof of a global conspiracy to control all human kind. These people basically live in a science fiction fantasy world.


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2021)

Can't make this Saturday, having my second jab.


----------



## Doodler (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> These covid 19 conspirac theorists are the most paranoid nutters on the planet right now! The believe that the covid 19 pandemic is part of a massive global conspiracy to enslave the entire human race! They also believe that there is a plan to reduce the world population by 90 per cent using the covid 19 vaccine organised by Bill Gates and others! These people are not harmless, they are extremely dangerous like a crackpot death cult. You should check out their videos to see just what incredible rubbish they believe in. They keep talking about Agenda 201 and the Great Reset! These real events have been taken out of context by them. They claim those eve ts are proof of a global conspiracy to control all human kind. These people basically live in a science fiction fantasy world.



Without someone smart to manipulate and direct them they're just grit in the machine. Maybe there's an organic cause to their strange thinking, couldn't handle their drugs or something like that.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I stumbled into one of these protests last week. They're not far right extremists in the main. They're quite an eclectic mix of rather harmless-looking people. This won't be a large demo, and those that do attend don't need to be opposed. What for?



I cant help but feel it might be relevant to point out your 'lockdowns and masks dont achieve much' idiotic pandemic opinions and suggest they may influence your attitude towards such demonstrations.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

And now I'm going to have to misappropriate a disgusting Johnson Libya quote in order to let off steam from reading about how they are 'harmless-looking'.

All they have to do to pose as harmless people is clear the dead bodies away.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I stumbled into one of these protests last week. They're not far right extremists in the main. They're quite an eclectic mix of rather harmless-looking people. This won't be a large demo, and those that do attend don't need to be opposed. What for?


Because they might kill my mum.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> I cant help but feel it might be relevant to point out your 'lockdowns and masks dont achieve much' idiotic pandemic opinions and suggest they may influence your attitude towards such demonstrations.


Go fuck yourself, elbows. You misrepresent my opinions constantly over this and it's fucking tiresome.

This lot are a small group of oddballs. I don't think it helps to try to give them more importance than they warrant.


----------



## maomao (May 25, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Go fuck yourself, elbows. You misrepresent my opinions constantly over this and it's fucking tiresome.
> 
> This lot are a small group of oddballs. I don't think it helps to try to give them more importance than they warrant.


How is it misrepresenting you to point out what you actually said about masks and lockdowns last year? That's not misrepresenting you, it's just embarassing you because it shows how wrong you were.

And given that you said pretty much the exact same thing about actual fascists last year I think your opinions on this lot of 'oddballs' are worth ignoring too.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

This demonstration will be very large! The last few so called anti lockdown protests in central London have been tens of thousands strong! One last week was at least 20 thousand strong. And one a couple of weeks before that was at least 30 thousand strong! These are not really anti lockdown protests. They are covid denial and anti vaccine protests as no one on them wears face masks or social distance! Most of the people who attend these events either believe that the covid 19 pandemic is either a great big hoax. Or that it has been massively exaggerated by world governments and the mainstream media in order to bring in a New World Order to enslave humanity! It is also sad that some anarchists and socialists have been taken in by this conspiracy bullshit!


----------



## existentialist (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> This demonstration will be very large! The last few so called anti lockdown protests in central London have been tens of thousands strong! One last week was at least 20 thousand strong. And one a couple of weeks before that was at least 30 thousand strong! These are not really anti lockdown protests. They are covid denial and anti vaccine protests as no one on them wears face masks or social distance! Most of the people who attend these events either believe that the covid 19 pandemic is either a great big hoax. Or that it has been massively exaggerated by world governments and the mainstream media in order to bring in a New World Order to enslave humanity! It is also sad that some anarchists and socialists have been taken in by this conspiracy bullshit!


30,000 people is a lot of people in one space, but I think it'd be a stretch to suggest that it's any kind of representative number.

Assuming, of course, that those numbers have any relation to reality - I don't know, because I CBA to check.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> This demonstration will be very large! The last few so called anti lockdown protests in central London have been tens of thousands strong! One last week was at least 20 thousand strong. And one a couple of weeks before that was at least 30 thousand strong! These are not really anti lockdown protests. They are covid denial and anti vaccine protests as no one on them wears face masks or social distance! Most of the people who attend these events either believe that the covid 19 pandemic is either a great big hoax. Or that it has been massively exaggerated by world governments and the mainstream media in order to bring in a New World Order to enslave humanity! It is also sad that some anarchists and socialists have been taken in by this conspiracy bullshit!


Opposing them on the streets still seems pointless though, and even kinda counter-productive to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> This demonstration will be very large! The last few so called anti lockdown protests in central London have been tens of thousands strong! One last week was at least 20 thousand strong. And one a couple of weeks before that was at least 30 thousand strong! These are not really anti lockdown protests. They are covid denial and anti vaccine protests as no one on them wears face masks or social distance! Most of the people who attend these events either believe that the covid 19 pandemic is either a great big hoax. Or that it has been massively exaggerated by world governments and the mainstream media in order to bring in a New World Order to enslave humanity! It is also sad that some anarchists and socialists have been taken in by this conspiracy bullshit!


why would they need to bring in a nwo to enslave humanity when they've already so signally succeeded?


----------



## glitch hiker (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> This demonstration will be very large! The last few so called anti lockdown protests in central London have been tens of thousands strong! One last week was at least 20 thousand strong. And one a couple of weeks before that was at least 30 thousand strong! These are not really anti lockdown protests. They are covid denial and anti vaccine protests as no one on them wears face masks or social distance! Most of the people who attend these events either believe that the covid 19 pandemic is either a great big hoax. Or that it has been massively exaggerated by world governments and the mainstream media in order to bring in a New World Order to enslave humanity! It is also sad that some anarchists and socialists have been taken in by this conspiracy bullshit!


This is just argument ad populum. 

People have been spouting these 'new world order' claims for decades. At what point do they come true? Didn't materialise after 911, 7/7, 21/7, the 2007 sub mortgage prime disaster, or any other event?


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Opposing them on the streets still seems pointless though, and even kinda counter-productive to me.



Yeah, they definitely need to be countered, but the street is not the place to do it - unless there's some immediate situation where they're problematic.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

The thing is with conspiracy theorists is that they keep moving the goal posts inorder to keep their conspiracy theories going! For example they claim that the covid 19 vaccination programme is a plan by Bill Gates to reduce the world population by 90 per cent. And that the vaccines are designed to kill people off. But then they say the vaccines will not start killing people for another 5 years! I have read that in their internet blogs! So that gives them 5 more years to keep their conspiracy theory going! No doubt in 5 years time they will move the goal posts again to perpetuate their New World Order conspiracy theory!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

if the protest is ignored it's going to feed right into their deep state paranoia, lol. good. let them tremble in fear like my mum was every time she went shopping.

no time for these cunts at all.


----------



## Mation (May 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> the police have no authority over them though


Send in Jackie Weaver!


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Go fuck yourself, elbows. You misrepresent my opinions constantly over this and it's fucking tiresome.
> 
> This lot are a small group of oddballs. I don't think it helps to try to give them more importance than they warrant.



Hands, face, space.

Sit on hands, save face, space invaders are a disgrace.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

I'm quite capable of moving on, all that is required is the most basic of indicators that your stance has changed since then. Tedious levels of detail arent even required, just the basics.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

This event is very likely to end in violence like the anti lockdown protest on April the 24th.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> why would they need to bring in a nwo to enslave humanity when they've already so signally succeeded?


Brand recognition.


----------



## Aladdin (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> This event is very likely to end in violence like the anti lockdown protest on April the 24th.





What a kick in the face to all the Drs and nurses working themselves to the bone fighting covid to save lives.

Kick in the face to all the people who did the right thing in order to save lives.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Brand recognition.


If you want a vision of the future, imagine a boot Nike stamping on a human face — forever.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> This event is very likely to end in violence like the anti lockdown protest on April the 24th.



Yeh but tbh it's a bit of a win / win as I'm in no way put out if these demonstrators or cops are injured


----------



## Spymaster (May 26, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My cat used to do this. At one point, we were plagued by intruder cats coming through the cat flap at night and eating his food. He'd come and cower next to our bed when this happened. I'd get up, open the door and chase the other cat out, then right on cue my cat would bound past me pretending he was chasing off the already-retreating intruder.


When I was living at home with my parents I once heard a loud cat fight in the garden. I looked out and saw our cat getting a right pasting from a trespasser. I grabbed an apple from the bowl and charged into the garden. The trespasser heard me opening the back door and legged it but I threw the apple just as he reached the top of the fence and hit him hard in the arse. 

Our cat went straight to the top of the fence to see him off, like “and don’t come back!” 🤣


----------



## mauvais (May 26, 2021)

Elevating this thread straight to DEFCON 3.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 26, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My cat used to do this. At one point, we were plagued by intruder cats coming through the cat flap at night and eating his food. He'd come and cower next to our bed when this happened. I'd get up, open the door and chase the other cat out, then right on cue my cat would bound past me pretending he was chasing off the already-retreating intruder.


I had to get up last night to chase one of the local toms out of the kitchen where he was trying to claw open the drawer where the treats are.


----------



## Shechemite (May 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but tbh it's a bit of a win / win as I'm in no way put out if these demonstrators or cops are injured



 a high scoring draw?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> a high scoring draw?


I do hope so


----------



## Teaboy (May 26, 2021)

Over the last few weeks I've been getting out and about a lot more and meeting up with friends and team mates from sport.  Of course there is a lot of talk about lockdowns and the virus and one thing I've noticed is that anti-lockdown feeling is reasonably widespread but for a variety of different reasons.

These aren't people who would go to these silly marches, they are people that have followed the rules and are people that have largely been spared a lot of the negative financial impact of covid and the lockdowns.  Similarly they are not covid deniers and not cranks.

The reasons vary from authoritarian government to _the cure is worse than the disease_ views.  Those who think that it is not acceptable to impose such far reaching restrictions on so many who are not at risk particularly when the most at risk are the very elderly.

I've argued against them and tried to explain the situation armed with a lot of information I have garnered mostly from this place.  I can imagine though that had I not been here or not had the time or inclination to do a lot of reading I might well feel the same.  I'm not justifying these views and certainly not these pointless marches but I can see how quite normal and ordinary people become involved without believing in plandemics and Bill Gates 5g fuckwittery.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 26, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I've noticed is that anti-lockdown feeling is reasonably widespread but for a variety of different reasons.


What I've noticed is a bit of class divide. Much manual work continued through lockdown, so my Sister's bloke for example, doesn't see why he should avoid socialising with the other builders he's been working with all day. Especially after getting public transport to and from work the whole time.

Easy for me to support restrictions, sat at my laptop in my dining room, but I'm not forced to take 'risks' everyday


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> When I was living at home with my parents I once heard a loud cat fight in the garden. I looked out and saw our cat getting a right pasting from a trespasser. I grabbed an apple from the bowl and charged into the garden. The trespasser heard me opening the back door and legged it but I threw the apple just as he reached the top of the fence and hit him hard in the arse.
> 
> Our cat went straight to the top of the fence to see him off, like “and don’t come back!” 🤣


All those hours bowling in the nets put to good use


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Over the last few weeks I've been getting out and about a lot more and meeting up with friends and team mates from sport.  Of course there is a lot of talk about lockdowns and the virus and one thing I've noticed is that anti-lockdown feeling is reasonably widespread but for a variety of different reasons.
> 
> These aren't people who would go to these silly marches, they are people that have followed the rules and are people that have largely been spared a lot of the negative financial impact of covid and the lockdowns.  Similarly they are not covid deniers and not cranks.
> 
> ...


in my view different things - everyone is sick of lockdowns and there is always going to be a level of resistance.

far, far different different to "covid is scamdemic" "the vacinne will kill us" "the government is using lockdowns to control roll out hte great reset/agenda 21" horseshit.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> in my view different things - everyone is sick of lockdowns and there is always going to be a level of resistance.
> 
> far, far different different to "covid is scamdemic" "the vacinne will kill us" "the government is using lockdowns to control us" horseshit.


i would bet that the people on the march are covid denialists.

they will not be factoring covid existing into their logic. of they will have minimilised it so much it might as well not exist. scandemic is a hugely powerful meme still in these Moon Camps.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i would bet that the people on the march are covid denialists.
> 
> they will not be factoring covid existing into their logic. of they will have minimilised it so much it might as well not exist. scandemic is a hugely powerful meme still in these Moon Camps.


If the ones I stumbled on in Regent's Park the other week and in central London last summer are anything to go by, then pretty much all the people on the march will be covid denialists. And it will be a small affair. More of a wander than a march.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

These covid conspiracy theorists could produce a new generation of terrorists! Read this: New forms of terrorism inspired by conspiracy theories could emerge after pandemic


----------



## NoXion (May 30, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> in my view different things - everyone is sick of lockdowns and there is always going to be a level of resistance.
> 
> far, far different different to "covid is scamdemic" "the vacinne will kill us" "the government is using lockdowns to control roll out hte great reset/agenda 21" horseshit.


That's one of the things that piss me off about the tinfoil twats; their paranoid bullshit has the effect of polluting and polarising the public discourse.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> That's one of the things that piss me off about the tinfoil twats; their paranoid bullshit has the effect of polluting and polarising the *public discourse.*



which was pretty grim before covid anyway.

i hate it, like i hate most forms of extremism and a future where this is a presence in society genuienly makes me shudder. spending about 4 months spying on them, it was like watching a monster forming wiht normal people comprising its parts. 

you know, hang out in any sort of right wing sphere and its irritating, annoying, anger provoking, but this is something else. i spent teh whole time  just thinking _*wtf?*_


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

and because it's so unreality based, then real power and injustice will sail on by with its tongue out.

i honestly think the "msm" is crucial in the future of democracy - they still contain most of the info that is linked to, even when it's then turned into loon cakes. every editor of any sort of media outlet that has clout should really be aware of where this could end if they don't stick to their guns and at least have some semblence of reporting on reality. if they fall, this shite will spread like wildfire. youtube and facebook went full Pol Pot on them just before the election and cut it down massively - but still you see the massive marches, huge online presences in things like news comments etc.


----------



## dtb (May 30, 2021)

a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



 you do realise there is never anything on the bbc about protests unless it's to say how awful and violent they were

Here are some shots from when they went past me on Shepherds Bush: 2021-05-29 Anti Mask March Shepherds Bush


----------



## LDC (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.




So, what's your position on this march and some of the ideas expressed there dtb ?

Also lots of demos get little or no coverage on BBC etc. as has always been the case. It partly depends on what else is going on in the world/UK, and given there's a pandemic that's killed millions across the world as only one of the really globally important things happening now, probably coverage of a load of people walking through London shouting a load of weird, unproven, and bollocks ideas on a whole range of topics doesn't make much of an important story tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.




Fuck off & catch covid, you loon.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



There's no information in the protest either


----------



## NoXion (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



I'm getting my 5G installed next week. What are YOU doing to fight the virus? Whining about tinfoil shit?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



someone's pissed off because he hasn't been bluetooth enabled yet.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I'm getting my 5G installed next week. What are YOU doing to fight the virus? Whining about tinfoil shit?



Don't expect a reply, the loon started this thread to promote the moron's march, they regularly came back & viewed the thread, but didn't respond to any posts, they clearly don't want to engage, but just use urban to promote fucked-up nonsense.

They should be banned IMO.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



dtb, if you stare long enough at the guy in the red specks on that thumbnail he actually turns into a 5G tower - the enemy in plain site. that whole march was a huge false flag set up by the Peados. sounds like you need to go back and do more of your own research.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



If you are going to protest why not protest about something with some halfway decent politics behind it, instead of 'we won't wear masks' which in the light of many years of governments trying to ban the wearing of masks on demos is particularly stupid


----------



## dtb (May 30, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So, what's your position on this march and some of the ideas expressed there dtb ?
> 
> Also lots of demos get little or no coverage on BBC etc. as has always been the case. It partly depends on what else is going on in the world/UK, and given there's a pandemic that's killed millions across the world as only one of the really globally important things happening now, probably coverage of a load of people walking through London shouting a load of weird, unproven, and bollocks ideas on a whole range of topics doesn't make much of an important story tbh.



I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel. 
I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.



If other countries insist on people being vaccinated before visiting, that's their choice, and has been going on for bloody years.

Nowt to do with the UK.



> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.



No one is using force or threats to get people to have a jab, it's a free choice, luckily the vast majority are going for it, because they are not loons.



> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.



How can there be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccines? 

Everything is closely monitored, and any problems are a matter of public record, and receives wide media attention.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.





fucking joker. Answered nothing of the points put to you. Go and play with your foil hatted mates.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


And you're the right person to have an opinion on the balance between the harm cause by the virus and any potential side effects? Ahead of the huge consensus of highly trained experts?


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2021)

Who was water wheel then?


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


Who is being "coerced into getting the vaccine"?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Who is being "coerced into getting the vaccine"?



No one, not even health & care workers, although in those cases I should say 'yet'.

But, even IF it becomes compulsory in those sectors, it certainly will not be amongst the general public.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


Clearly you've done your own research here.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


come on, just admit, something shady is going on, something organised. just admit it.


----------



## WouldBe (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


The loons in that march should be rounded up and quarantined. It's idiots like this that are keeping the pandemic and hence restrictions going.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


----------



## rekil (May 30, 2021)

We wanna be free
We wanna be free to do what we wanna do
And we wanna get looneded
And we wanna facilitate the spread of a horrible virus
And that's what we're gonna do

/sign


----------



## Shechemite (May 30, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> The loons in that march should be rounded up and shot



Couldn’t agree more


----------



## Chilli.s (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


You plank


----------



## LDC (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.



You're not as sharp and free thinking as you think you are.


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> you do realise there is never anything on the bbc about protests unless it's to say how awful and violent they were
> 
> Here are some shots from when they went past me on Shepherds Bush: 2021-05-29 Anti Mask March Shepherds Bush


'My Body My Choice' (and fuck anyone else who's more vulnerable who I might infect)
'No Great Reset' - that's right, there is no great reset, it's just a fantasy invented by malevolent grifters and lapped up uncritically by idiots.
'Covid Better Than What's Planned' - are you for fucking real? Tell that to the families of the 130,000 people who've died of Covid so far.

Read in the Graun just now about how some scientists believe the third wave has already begun, on the basis that the infection rates are showing a similar pattern to those in March.
These simpletons are prolonging the pandemic and ensuring the extension of lockdown restrictions, by their congregating in huge numbers, refusing to wear masks while going into shops etc - and encouraging others to do likewise.

For all their gibbering about their freedoms being curtailed and people being forced to be vaccinated, the truth is that in our society it's the reverse. No-one so far has been compelled to be vaccinated. These simple and selfish twats go maskless with impunity in enclosed, public places. If this really was a North Korea-style dictatorship do they seriously think they'd be allowed to march up and down parading their idiocy?

Utter, utter wankers. I can't see any redeeming qualities in these filth.


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> a huge turnout, even larger than the last protest. not surprising there is no information whatsoever on the bbc.



There was huge turnouts for the Football Lads Alliance a few years ago. Did you support them too?


----------



## hitmouse (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


If you're concerned about things that have damaging effects that aren't fully understood yet, then I have some bad news for you about the coronavirus.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


You think there is no scrutiny because Dave on Facebook hasn't read the studies and doesn't work for Big Pharma? Come on fella!


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 30, 2021)

All over the Twitter accounts of these dicks today, "the MSM isn't reporting these protests" and when you reply that this completely untrue and link to the reports across every single mainstream outlet, they just completely ignore it.

They are in fact the ones employing Orwellian double-think


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You think there is no scrutiny because Dave on Facebook hasn't read the studies and doesn't work for Big Pharma? Come on fella!


I won't believe anything on the BBC unless it's been verified by Deborah on WhatsApp and Harry on Insta.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I would believe anything on the BBC unless it's been verified by Deborah on WhatsApp and Harry on Insta.


I don't trust anyone that doesn't use horrible portmeantu language, like 'casedemic' or 'scamdemic'. They won't reset me!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I don't trust anyone that doesn't use horrible portmeantu language, like 'casedemic' or 'scamdemic'. They won't reset me!


Sounds like you're doing you own research. Good work!


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


No-one is being forced.
No-one is being coerced.
Where do you get your facts from?

There has probably been more scrutiny about these particular vaccines than any previous ones (thanks to the fear-mongering and hysteria by grifters, fantasists and the simple-minded). But in fact if you look at the millions of people who've been vaccinated, compared with the small numbers of those who suffered side-effects, the various Covid vaccines have proved remarkably safe. They were tested for several months before being released for general use. 

Oh and by the way, are you an epidemiologist or a virologist? Are you any type of medical specialist? What makes you so knowledgable compared with people who have actually studied and worked in these professions for years?


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Sounds like you're doing you own research. Good work!


Is there another kind?


----------



## two sheds (May 30, 2021)

OP clearly deep state operative been a sleeper since 2005


----------



## hitmouse (May 30, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> All over the Twitter accounts of these dicks today, "the MSM isn't reporting these protests" and when you reply that this completely untrue and link to the reports across every single mainstream outlet, they just completely ignore it.
> 
> They are in fact the ones employing Orwellian double-think


Tbf, that's an annoying habit that lots of people on "our side" have as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> 'My Body My Choice' (and fuck anyone else who's more vulnerable who I might infect)
> 'No Great Reset' - that's right, there is no great reset, it's just a fantasy invented by malevolent grifters and lapped up uncritically by idiots.
> 'Covid Better Than What's Planned' - are you for fucking real? Tell that to the families of the 130,000 people who've died of Covid so far.
> 
> ...


What's prolonging the pandemic is the government making decisions on letting people enter the country from eg India on political rather than public health grounds. These people are barely spreading the virus in hard numbers at all comparable to what Boris Johnson has managed.


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What's prolonging the pandemic is the government making decisions on letting people enter the country from eg India on political rather than public health grounds. These people are barely spreading the virus in hard numbers at all comparable to what Boris Johnson has managed.


The seven flights a day from India is certainly a factor and may well be a more significant one, but I don’t suppose all these maskless people on tubes and in corner shops is helping matters.

This third wave may have been fuelled initially by flights from India, but once it spreads into the general population (as it appears to be doing in several areas of the UK) it’s no longer the only cause. Of course I agree that the Johnson government’s decisions have been criminally negligent.


----------



## WouldBe (May 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What's prolonging the pandemic is the government making decisions on letting people enter the country from eg India on political rather than public health grounds. These people are barely spreading the virus in hard numbers at all comparable to what Boris Johnson has managed.


I thought a lot of those coming in from India had been out there for religious events?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I thought a lot of those coming in from India had been out there for religious events?


Utterly irrelevant


----------



## emanymton (May 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> If other countries insist on people being vaccinated before visiting, that's their choice, and has been going on for bloody years.
> 
> Nowt to do with the UK.
> 
> ...


My tip of the week.

Save yourself valuable time by instead writing 'fuck off you cunt'.


----------



## Doodler (May 31, 2021)

Part of the blame should lie with the education system. People should leave school knowing something about vaccines and their history. Their effectiveness is all the more striking when you consider how rudimentary medical knowledge was around the times vaccines were developed.


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Part of the blame should lie with the education system. People should leave school knowing something about vaccines and their history. Their effectiveness is all the more striking when you consider how rudimentary medical knowledge was around the times vaccines were developed.


If people just left school with a modicum of critical thinking skills, that'd probably do it nicely.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The seven flights a day from India is certainly a factor and may well be a more significant one, but I don’t suppose all these maskless people on tubes and in corner shops is helping matters.
> 
> This third wave may have been fuelled initially by flights from India, but once it spreads into the general population (as it appears to be doing in several areas of the UK) it’s no longer the only cause. Of course I agree that the Johnson government’s decisions have been criminally negligent.


If you look at the numbers there's still very little covid in London. And there are very few tubes in Bolton. I don't suppose many of the weekend's demonstrators came from kirklees or Bolton, do you?


----------



## LDC (May 31, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.



dtb they're probably the most carefully examined medicines in memory. What extra scrutiny do you think they need?

More than that though, what's your take on the pandemic more widely?


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> dtb they're probably the most carefully examined medicines in memory. What extra scrutiny do you think they need?
> 
> More than that though, what's your take on the pandemic more widely?


I'm not sure dtb is really in the "sensible discussion" business...


----------



## editor (May 31, 2021)

dtb said:


> I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
> I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
> There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.


What health studies have you studied thus far?


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

editor said:


> What health studies have you studied thus far?


I think you know the answer to that one, editor


----------



## hitmouse (May 31, 2021)

Some analysis from While Rome Burns, which is usually pretty thoughtful:








						Thousands of conspiracists on the streets of London is a problem for the left
					

“Zionist Occupied Government” dude – with “We are not Goy” on the back in case you didn’t get it. A short quick post on the London anti-lockdown conspiracist pro…




					whileromeburnsjournal.wordpress.com
				






> There was definitely a presence of some dodgy far-right characters who others have documented. I personally saw adrenochrome and ‘save the children’ QAnon stuff, anti-semitic ZOG conspiracist stuff, a ‘Don’t tread on me’ Gadsden flag, and a bunch of Union Jack waving types. But… also people of colour, Sikhs, hippies, some anarchists, Anonymous types, young and old. All united by conspiracism. This almost made it more disturbing than if it had just been a far-right demo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twitter thread referred to is here:


----------



## LDC (May 31, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Some analysis from While Rome Burns, which is usually pretty thoughtful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dtb what do you make of that report and analysis?


----------



## Chilli.s (May 31, 2021)

I wonder how these anti vaxers feel about blood transfusions now...

I suppose its not a conspiracy too far to think that all that spike protein shedders (or whatever they call it) working in the food industry might be shedding in the food, and drink... won't anyone think about the beer.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2021)

I had the misfortune to walk through this Kumbh Mela of cretins on Saturday on my way to Foyles. We had to walk against the tide down Tottenham Court Road wearing our masks to see their reaction. It was quite strange to be called Sheeple and Zombie and told to remove the masks by a bunch of Poundshop Dr. Jazzzes, but the best bit came when some pissed up bloke shouted to the crowd 'Let them keep their masks on, so we know who they are.' Fucking idiot.


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

goldenecitrone said:


> I had the misfortune to walk through this Kumbh Mela of cretins on Saturday on my way to Foyles. We had to walk against the tide down Tottenham Court Road wearing our masks to see their reaction. It was quite strange to be called Sheeple and Zombie and told to remove the masks by a bunch of Poundshop Dr. Jazzzes, but the best bit came when some pissed up bloke shouted to the crowd 'Let them keep their masks on, so we know who they are.' Fucking idiot.


It's a long time since I've felt the urge to head-butt someone as much as while I was reading your post


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's a long time since I've felt the urge to head-butt someone as much as while I was reading your post



It was certainly a strange feeling, being threatened for the crime of wearing a face mask.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> If people just left school with a modicum of critical thinking skills, that'd probably do it nicely.



Yes that would be nice. imo the education system should strive to enculturate those who pass through it. Meaning, if you then took say 30 adults at random and plonked them on a remote island, they would know how to create a basic but still civilised society among themselves. What counts as civilised is up for debate but medical knowledge has to be in there.


----------



## LDC (Jun 1, 2021)

So dtb - posting that kind of shit, unable or unwilling to answer any questions about what you think. Fuck off you prick.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So dtb - posting that kind of shit, unable or unwilling to answer any questions about what you think. Fuck off you prick.


I think he might already have fucked off...shame he got 5 pages out of it, really


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think he might already have fucked off...shame he got 5 pages out of it, really



They last logged in yesterday, just before midnight, so I assume they are reading this thread, just not interested in anything that's been said.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They last logged in yesterday, just before midnight, so I assume they are reading this thread, just not interested in anything that's been said.


+1 on the cuntitude-o-meter there, then


----------



## LDC (Jun 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They last logged in yesterday, just before midnight, so I assume they are reading this thread, just not interested in anything that's been said.



Yeah I gave them some time, and checked when they'd seen it last. The mix of arrogance, ignorance, and delusion is quite amazing. Throws something out there, can't/won't answer any questions on it, doesn't adjust their position, then manages to fit it all together in their head where they're right and we're all wrong.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah I gave them some time, and checked when they'd seen it last. The mix of arrogance, ignorance, and delusion is quite amazing. Throws something out there, can't/won't answer any questions on it, doesn't adjust their position, then manages to fit it all together in their head where they're right and we're all wrong.


Maybe at protests like this instead of using tear gas they should use antipsychotics or whatever.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah I gave them some time, and checked when they'd seen it last. The mix of arrogance, ignorance, and delusion is quite amazing. Throws something out there, can't/won't answer any questions on it, doesn't adjust their position, then manages to fit it all together in their head where they're right and we're all wrong.



As I have pointed out in the other thread, the people who do this sort of thing aren't actually interested in meaningful engagement. They want an audience to preach at.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2021)

Maybe a bit less of the pile on and abuse? They might be more inclined to reply and engage....


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 1, 2021)

They logged on last night, probably still trying to read all those words, can't be easy.


----------



## LDC (Jun 1, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Maybe a bit less of the pile on and abuse? They might be more inclined to reply and engage....



I did ask them 2 reasonable questions; one about what is the extra scrutiny of the vaccines that they want, and what their wider thoughts on the pandemic were. No reply, although also happy to still get one, know people can be busy and not get round to it for a bit...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 1, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Maybe a bit less of the pile on and abuse? They might be more inclined to reply and engage....


My experience in that approach is that it just encourages it. If you talk complete and utter rubbish and no-one calls you out on it, I think it enforces the belief. All for respecting others opinions, but complete and utter horseshit needs calling


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> My experience in that approach is that it just encourages it. If you talk complete and utter rubbish and no-one calls you out on it, I think it enforces the belief. All for respecting others opinions, but complete and utter horseshit needs calling


Well there's calling out and there's a pile on. They don't seem to have been given much chance to reply to the non pile on posts before the pile on
Might be worth just a bit more time/chance to respond/engagement
None of that means not calling out the utter rubbish


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 1, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> And you're the right person to have an opinion on the balance between the harm cause by the virus and any potential side effects? Ahead of the huge consensus of highly trained experts?



In regards to what he/she puts in their own body, yes. And I had my second jab last week, before you say anything.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> In regards to what he/she puts in their own body, yes. And I had my second jab last week, before you say anything.


My post responded to this:
dtb said:
I don't believe people should be forced to have a covid vaccine so that they can travel.
I don't think it's right that people are being coerced into getting the vaccine.
There should be more scrutiny about the side effects of the vaccine.

To a the poster who posted the OP promoting the idea a million maskless people meeting is a good idea.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 1, 2021)

Is this movement growing? What will it do next ? 

I've got a couple of mates who are really into this and it does seem to be a pretty widespread belief system.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

Have the jab, don't have the jab.

but put your masks on, please


----------



## LDC (Jun 1, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Is this movement growing? What will it do next ?
> 
> I've got a couple of mates who are really into this and it does seem to be a pretty widespread belief system.



Alright, wonder if it's anyone I know!?

I think the more obvious public bits of this like demos will vanish as covid recedes, but the general tendency will stay and some of it will move onto other stuff, and I do think it's a genie that will not go back into a bottle now. More detailed than that fuck knows, I guess lots of things like this come and go in some ways and leave no real traces though?

I guess some of what makes it popular (aside from all the mistrust, cynicism, and fear it's grounded in) is that it's a very broad church; you can be anything from a full on plandemic/5G/Soros/vaccines-to-kill-us type, through to just someone that has suffered with the lockdown and thinks there were/are better ways of doing things, and they all seem happy to rub alongside each other. Another plus for them is also the lack of any future vision or solutions (for want of better terms) as it's easier to unite a load of people against some stuff, and with this there's no need for messy conversations about what they want instead, they just don't want this.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Alright, wonder if it's anyone I know!?
> 
> I think the more obvious public bits of this like demos will vanish as covid recedes, but the general tendency will stay and some of it will move onto other stuff, and I do think it's a genie that will not go back into a bottle now. More detailed than that fuck knows, I guess lots of things like this come and go in some ways and leave no real traces though?
> 
> I guess some of what makes it popular (aside from all the mistrust, cynicism, and fear it's grounded in) is that it's a very broad church; you can be anything from a full on plandemic/5G/Soros/vaccines-to-kill-us type, through to just someone that has suffered with the lockdown and things there were better ways of doing things and they all seem happy to rub alongside each other. Another plus for them is also the lack of 'vision' (for want of a better term) as it's easy to unite a load of people against some stuff, and with this there's no need for messy conversations about what they want instead, they just don't want this.



so we need a clear and concise, non-condescending argument


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Alright, wonder if it's anyone I know!?
> 
> I think the more obvious public bits of this like demos will vanish as covid recedes, but the general tendency will stay and some of it will move onto other stuff, and I do think it's a genie that will not go back into a bottle now. More detailed than that fuck knows, I guess lots of things like this come and go in some ways and leave no real traces though?
> 
> I guess some of what makes it popular (aside from all the mistrust, cynicism, and fear it's grounded in) is that it's a very broad church; you can be anything from a full on plandemic/5G/Soros/vaccines-to-kill-us type, through to just someone that has suffered with the lockdown and things there were better ways of doing things and they all seem happy to rub alongside each other. Another plus for them is also the lack of 'vision' (for want of a better term) as it's easy to unite a load of people against some stuff, and with this there's no need for messy conversations about what they want instead, they just don't want this.



which is pretty much what you have outlined for those of us that 'know'.

so how should we present the facts to the non-believers in a way they can digest it without feeling like they're being told?


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Alright, wonder if it's anyone I know!?


Ha! One maybe but I'm not telling tales here.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 1, 2021)

Anyone know what's a sensible estimate of attendance at this shit show? The Sun have video showing thousands that they've labelled as hundreds, The Guardian say thousands, some knob head on Facebook who I called out for saying the media weren't reporting it has now changed to to 'well they aren't admitting it's was a million'.

I'm guessing a few thousand?


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 1, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Anyone know what's a sensible estimate of attendance at this shit show? The Sun have video showing thousands that they've labelled as hundreds, The Guardian say thousands, some knob head on Facebook who I called out for saying the media weren't reporting it has now changed to to 'well they aren't admitting it's was a million'.
> 
> I'm guessing a few thousand?



Tens of thousands I think.  Which given that it started with about fifty at Speakers Corner a year ago is an impressive growth dynamic.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> growth dynamic.


infection spread


----------



## dtb (Jun 1, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Maybe a bit less of the pile on and abuse? They might be more inclined to reply and engage....


this.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2021)

dtb said:


> this.


Pathetic. You even had to borrow a justification from someone else


----------



## dtb (Jun 1, 2021)

some more great footage that shows the size of the turnout:


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2021)

dtb said:


> some more great footage that shows the size of the turnout:



Size isn't everything. And how about answering some of the points that have been made to you since you last ran away from this thread, bleating like a child, before vomiting more of your guff onto it?


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2021)

dtb said:


> some more great footage that shows the size of the turnout:




A video showing people who will get seriously ill or die from covid over the next few years, while us vaccinated fools live a normal healthy life. Poor sods.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2021)

oh dear


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 1, 2021)

dtb said:


> this.


Would perhaps have some merit if your first post on the thread wasn't simply to spam some protest without actually inviting any debate or to give your view.

Your next post was to point out the BBC didn't cover it - but generally they don't cover protests very much unless there is trouble. Look at how much press the recent Kill the Bill protests have had compared to earlier ones. It was also inaccurate as it was covered.

Your third post then came out with concerns about rights being restricted if you can't travel - this has long happened with various restrictions on travel to countries that have experienced nasty outbreaks of various diseases before. Some of the way people have been treated when entering the country is out of order.

 You are free to get the vaccine or not. I don't agree with enforced vaccines and I don't think you will find many that do. I've had to be vaccinated before due to work for my own protection and that of those I work with. I never questioned it as it makes absolute sense for that to be the case in that situation.

I'm interested in what more scrutiny you would like into the affects of a vaccine. I think others have answered that too.

I'm not convinced that you're really here to make any significant points or debate. Just want to post posters and videos advertising the protests which most here are rightly against.

Sorry if I've added to the pile on, but sometimes if a number of people are calling you out maybe it's worth thinking about or forming some of type of counter argument.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 1, 2021)

The whole vaccine and travel thing pisses me off by the way. It's fair enough if you need to travel home, for family or other situations. Crying about potentially not being able to visit a country if they request vaccines for your visit as a tourist is very fucking weak in my opinion and reeks of selfish behaviour.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> which is pretty much what you have outlined for those of us that 'know'.
> 
> so how should we present the facts to the non-believers in a way they can digest it without feeling like they're being told?


Carve them into a plank of wood and nail it to their forehead.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Tens of thousands I think.  Which given that it started with about fifty at Speakers Corner a year ago is an impressive growth dynamic.



I am not convinced there's been much growth since it first properly took off last August, when ten of thousands turned out to hear the chuckle brothers, Piers Corbyn & David Icke, speak in Trafalgar Square. Numbers did largely drop off over the winter months, and have bounced back with the good weather.

Meanwhile, some of these loons have been claiming that the 'BBC News reported that 350 people attended the anti-lockdown protest in London on 29 May 2021', and sharing images of the crowd, together with this fake TV screenshot, I can't believe they can be so thick. 





> This caption is a crude fake that has been added afterwards. The original screenshot comes from a news report on 29 April 2020 about the birth of Boris Johnson’s youngest son.
> 
> The fake version is clearly not authentic, because the image of Ms Derbyshire is more than a year old. The text in the caption also uses the wrong typeface and has been centred on the screen, which is not the visual style of BBC News.
> 
> Ms Derbyshire has also said that the image is fake and that she wasn’t working on Saturday 29 May 2021.











						The BBC did not claim 350 people attended anti-lockdown protests - Full Fact
					

A widely shared screenshot suggesting otherwise has itself been faked.




					fullfact.org


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

dtb said:


> some more great footage that shows the size of the turnout:




A million, my arse.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm


cupid_stunt said:


> I am not convinced there's been much growth since it first properly took off last August, when ten of thousands turned out to heard the chuckle brothers, Piers Corbyn & David Icke, speak in Trafalgar Square. Numbers did largely drop off over the winter months, and have bounced back with the good weather.
> 
> Meanwhile, some of these loons have been claiming that the 'BBC News reported that 350 people attended the anti-lockdown protest in London on 29 May 2021', and sharing images of the crowd, together with this fake TV screenshot, I can't believe they can be so thick.
> 
> ...



 I'm going by footage and eye witness reports. I think it has grown . But even taken at the lowest it's sustained an attendance of tens of thousands despite a fair amount of repression.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> I'm going by footage and eye witness reports. I think it has grown . But even taken at the lowest it's sustained an attendance of tens of thousands despite a fair amount of repression.


Link doesn't work.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 2, 2021)

Wasn't a link - just a bizarre edit,  now corrected. 


cupid_stunt said:


> Link doesn't work.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 2, 2021)

Where do the paedos come into it? Can't quite see the rest of the sign in the video...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I can't believe they can be so thick



Really?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> I'm going by footage and eye witness reports. I think it has grown . But even taken at the lowest it's sustained an attendance of tens of thousands despite a fair amount of repression.


That's just the ones who can be arsed to go. 

77 5g towers have been attacked. Not three or four. Seventy seven. That's those willing to go out and with a petro can, spray paint etc


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Where do the paedos come into it? Can't quite see the rest of the sign in the video...
> 
> View attachment 271448


Qanon bonus pack. The UK truthers are riddled with it. Not only shadowy elites trying to kill us all, they are all nonces. Google pizza gate and/or evergreen conspiracy for a intro.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Qanon bonus pack. The UK truthers are riddled with it. Not only shadowy elites trying to kill us all, they are all nonces. Google pizza gate and/or evergreen conspiracy for a intro.



Aware of Pizzagate, just didn't know the USA paedo obsession had reached our homegrown loons.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Aware of Pizzagate, just didn't know the USA paedo obsession had reached our homegrown loons.


Oh yes. Definitely the crunchier end of the nutbar but still there.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 2, 2021)

dtb said:


> some more great footage that shows the size of the turnout:



I see you're using the 200,000,000,000 flies can't be wrong line of argument here. Not wanting to be rude but could you respond to some of people's questions with something of substance please, because what your saying has no substance.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> which is pretty much what you have outlined for those of us that 'know'.
> 
> so how should we present the facts to the non-believers in a way they can digest it without feeling like they're being told?


If global scientific consensus hasn't convinced them, I'm not sure what will.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Qanon bonus pack. The UK truthers are riddled with it. Not only shadowy elites trying to kill us all, they are all nonces. Google pizza gate and/or evergreen conspiracy for a intro.


In the wake of the Epstein revelations?


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> If global scientific consensus hasn't convinced them, I'm not sure what will.


Global scientific consensus doesn't hold much sway amongst anyone.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> so how should we present the facts to the non-believers in a way they can digest it without feeling like they're being told?



I believe there have been studies showing that presenting facts can in fact harden a person's position. I think lived experience is going to be much more effective than any presentation of facts could ever be. So the more people who get the jab and then fail to die or become robots, the less traction anti-vaxx rhetoric will have.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> In the wake of the Epstein revelations?


Ironically a lot of them have zero interests in that. No seering satisfying emotion when its something the whole world knows. In qanon circles Epstein is rarely mentioned. Hilary Clinton eating children is. They've  projected demons. Only they are privvy to knowing they are operating.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 2, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Global scientific consensus doesn't hold much sway amongst anyone.


Doesn't it? It does with me. I'm obviously aware the commerciality corrupts and some science is biased, some will be disproved and updated, some will be built on, but as I have little scientific or research training, what would I go to ahead of the majority consensus of those who do?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Global scientific consensus doesn't hold much sway amongst anyone.





Harry Smiles said:


> Doesn't it? It does with me. I'm obviously aware the commerciality corrupts and some science is biased, some will be disproved and updated, some will be built on, but as I have little scientific or research training, what would I go to ahead of the majority consensus of those who do?


Your own research.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Your own research.


There is very little there's a global scientific consensus on. In many cases there's a great weight of opinion on one side but consensus much much rarer


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

People know what they know. I know shit tons about building management, and almost nothing nothing about physics. I'm glad I have that grounding iyswim, some sort of awareness about what I should and shouldn't talk about


----------



## IC3D (Jun 2, 2021)

The only conspiracy I have time for is that  covid 19 was an accidental release from the virus reasearch lab in Wuhan. This is completely ignored by this lot because they are all crisis actors working for the Chinese communist state.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> People know what they know. I know shit tons about building management, and almost nothing nothing about physics. I'm glad I have that grounding iyswim, some sort of awareness about what I should and shouldn't talk about


If you drop someone from the roof of a building you manage they will accelerate at 9.80665m/s^2 until they hit the ground


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> If you drop someone from the roof of a building you manage they will accelerate at 9.80665m/s^2 until they hit the ground


*logs onto physics forum


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

We have to remember these loons are still basically a fringe movement, that happens to be very vocal, but seem to be making little overall impact, in fact the opposite.

Almost 40 million adults/75% [over 18's] have had their first jab, leaving 13 million to go, we have around 10.5 million in the 18-29 age groups, whilst some would have received their jabs for various reasons, they have largely not been invited for theirs yet, and there's around another 3 million in their 30s that are still in the line for theirs.

So the numbers refusing the jab will be fairly small.




> Positive vaccine sentiment increased between December 2020 and May 2021 across all age groups. Over 9 in 10 (95%) adults have now received or would be very or fairly likely to accept a COVID-19 vaccine if offered (19 to 23 May 2021). The percentage of people reporting positive vaccine sentiment is lower among younger than older adults, but differences between age groups have narrowed since December.
> 
> Last updated: 28/05/2021







__





						Coronavirus (COVID-19)  latest insights - Office for National Statistics
					

A roundup of the latest data and trends about the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic from the ONS and other sources



					www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Anyone know what's a sensible estimate of attendance at this shit show? The Sun have video showing thousands that they've labelled as hundreds, The Guardian say thousands, some knob head on Facebook who I called out for saying the media weren't reporting it has now changed to to 'well they aren't admitting it's was a million'.
> 
> I'm guessing a few thousand?


I think the sun are trolling them there


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> We have to remember these loons are still basically a fringe movement, that happens to be very vocal, but seem to be making little overall impact, in fact the opposite.
> 
> Almost 40 million adults/75% [over 18's] have had their first jab, leaving 13 million to go, we have around 10.5 million in the 18-29 age groups, whilst some would have received their jabs for various reasons, they have largely not been invited for theirs yet, and there's around another 3 million in their 30s that are still in the line for theirs.
> 
> ...


You're remarkably vocal about a group you assert is so marginal and ineffectual


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You're remarkably vocal about a group you assert is so marginal and ineffectual



It's something to do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's something to do.


It is the urban way


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You're remarkably vocal about a group you assert is so marginal and ineffectual



TBF a group can be marginal and ineffectual and also insufferably annoying dickheads at the same time. Like the SWP say.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 2, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Where do the paedos come into it? Can't quite see the rest of the sign in the video...
> 
> View attachment 271448


It's those that hang around schools intimidating the kids.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 2, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I believe there have been studies showing that presenting facts can in fact harden a person's position. I think lived experience is going to be much more effective than any presentation of facts could ever be. So the more people who get the jab and then fail to die or become robots, the less traction anti-vaxx rhetoric will have.


Offer them a vaccination against the covid vaccine that contains live covid then they can really live the experience.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 2, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I believe there have been studies showing that presenting facts can in fact harden a person's position. I think lived experience is going to be much more effective than any presentation of facts could ever be. So the more people who get the jab and then fail to die or become robots, the less traction anti-vaxx rhetoric will have.



This is pretty depressing if true. Could you link to the study?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> This is pretty depressing if true. Could you link to the study?



This isn't it, but it is recent and relevant:









						Searching for the Backfire Effect: Measurement and Design Considerations
					

One of the most concerning notions for science communicators, fact-checkers, and advocates of truth, is the backfire effect; this is when a correction leads to an individual increasing their belief in the very misconception the correction is aiming to ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Edit: In summary, the state of knowledge on this topic is inconclusive, with no robust empirical evidence for the effect I mentioned. I think it's reasonable to conclude that there is still value in presenting the facts, and regardless of the efficacy of such presentations, positive examples in real life still matter. So get jabbed and talk about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF a group can be marginal and ineffectual and also insufferably annoying dickheads at the same time. Like the SWP say.


I have never seen cupid_stunt so exercised about the swp as he is about these ne'er-do-wells


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I have never seen cupid_stunt so exercised about the swp as he is about these ne'er-do-wells



The SWP isn't very active around. 

These twats are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The SWP isn't very active around.
> 
> These twats are.


Carry on then but I think getting so excited and worked up over people whose sound and fury signifies nothing isn't perhaps the best use of your time here and you'd be better off posting pictures of cats in the bandwidth thread to calm yourself down


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 2, 2021)

Wonder how many of the marchers have sneaked off and had a crafty jab, but not told their mate, partner, relative etc, who they are marching with.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2021)

dtb said:


> this.


Okay, I'll keep it polite and hope you engage with this question. Where will you be at say 6 months from now if it looks like the virus has been at least controlled/managed, in regions/countries where the vaccine has been given to a high % of the population?  Ditto, if there have been no signs of clear measurable trends with regard to birth defects or vaccine damage. And, of course I'm aware that there have been a very small number of deaths and blood clots - horrible for those affected but entirely within what is expected for mass vaccinations.  Something to be taken account of in any normal cost benefit analysis, in a pandemic that his killed hundreds of thousands.  [just to be clear, I think we've reached the  point of seeing that the vaccination programme is effective and safe _right now_, but let's put that aside]

With that information, would you see yourself keeping away from the sites you now look at?  Would your world view shift?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2021)

There's all the sociology stuff about late modernity and 'individual reflexivity' as the background to loonery - people no longer trust the old institutions, particularly in a world of 'manufactured risks', so they have to manage their own lives and risks.  A postmodern miasma where Dave on facebook and some feckin # overtakes the Word Health Organisation as a source of information.  I'm not overly taken by that, but it does work as a generality, certainly as social media works to amplify our prejudices.  

To me though, it always feels like the trip down the rabbit hole has to make sense for those who hurtle down there.  We live in a shitty world where lethal absurdities can flourish in a time of pandemic.  But ultimately, the journey towards illogic has to make sense in the lives who take the plunge. That's why 'evidence' isn't always the answer.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

another thing to consider dtb is that you might be caught up by the anti vax meme warfare now, but what in 20, 30 years? when people will naturally look back on this period. people do this now and then with 9/11 which is small change compared to this.

"yeah, I was there, it was all bullshit and I campaigned for people to fuck the rules."

are you sure that will age well?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

i realise i am putting words in your mouth, but you haven't been exactly clear on how you see covid since you posted the advert.


----------

